# Update on Otto's epilepsy



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Monday we contacted another vet who had been recommended to us. The vet rang me back after morning surgery and we had a long chat on the phone ,resulting in us having an appointment on tuesday evening. Tuesday evening we went for our appointment and what a difference , he gave Otto a thorough check over including looking into his eyes( the other vet did not do this) explained the blood test results to us ( again the other vet did not). Then spent as much time as needed going over the ins and outs of the disability, the treatment what we can cannot expect. IHO it was not caused by a brain problem as there were no other signs and felt putting him through a fluid tap and MRI would not tell us anything different. as nothing showed up in the blood test he said Otto's epilepsy was Idiopathic ( no known cause) apparently this is the commonest form. We have been given 3weeks supply of Epiphen and then back for a blood test to see how much is in the blood stream to enable the right dosage.At the end of the consultation ( over an hour) he said if we were worried about anything to ring him. The upshot of all this is that we were very impressed by the care this vet has given not just Otto but to us as well, we are transferring to his practice.
Otto's seizures were begginning to become very mild and had dramatically dropped to one or two a day since Friday. Yesterday he had a very upsetting grand mal which lasted 4 or 5 mins, but took over an hour to fully come round from. To day he had three of these in three hours although I suspect they may be all part of the same one. Having rang the vet, I have on instruction given Otto one tablet straight away, then to up his dose to 2 60mg tablets 2 X a day from his 8pm spot tonight. I hope this helps him.
Lin


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Lin

Glad to see you have a vet now who is looking after you and Otto. It will make you feel calmer and Otto will pick up on this. Hugs to you and Rich and hope Otto continues to improve.

Sonja


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting an update Lin.

Jake hasn't had any other episodes.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Lin,

Thanks for the update. I was thinking about Otto yesterday. Good to hear you have found a Vet you feel comfortable with. Please keep us up to date and I hope the medication starts to take control.

Stewart


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to hear that you have bonded with your new vet. It makes all the difference doesn't it?

What a shame Otto has had another couple of grand mal seizures. I expect you were hoping that the drugs were controlling them. Give it time and perhaps keep a diary of his fits to show to the vet?

Best Wishes

Pat


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Linda & Richard, Very sorry to hear about Otto as we became a bit attached to him when you were our next door neighbours at the Cornwall meet. We hopethat things turn out ok in the end and that he has a long and enjoyable life. Ray & Lesley


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

I've just finished a course on the care & medication of children with epilespy (& before anyone jumps down my throat I know it's not quite the same) - but the keeping a diary & writing down food, conditions, stimulus part is - our course medical people were very clear that a history is vital in getting the medication right.
With the care of a good vet & loving family Otto should have many happy years,

I hope all go well for you all,
K&C&P


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Lin,

Fingers crossed, and hope things get better soon.

Cheers Catherine & Steve


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Otto took the extra tablet on Friday evening as soon as we were home then had 2 at his normal time, no fits till 0.30 on saturday morning.He had three small ones later on during the day double dose of tablets as prescribed at 12 hour intervals, then no fits till 10.30 sunday morning he had five more during the course of the afternoon and evening. Early monday morning he had a couple of episodes where he was twitching. 12 hourly intervals with his medication. A further 3 small ones then he had a Grandmal , then a further 2 mild ones. Today he had a grand mal at 7.45 an hour later a mild one then at 10 am a grand mal again. It seems to us that when they put him on the medication and then doubled it he wold be ok for a while them the fits come back again. Anyway telephoned the vet, they now want to add Epilease (bromide) to help the Epiphen be more "useful". As he is on a high dose of Epiphen they cannot up it any more. I hope this will make the difference to Otto being as near to fit free as can be. These succession of Grand Mal fits wears him out, he has slept the rest of the morning.
Lin


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Sleep is always a good thing in helping recovery.

I am sure things will get sorted very soon, your new vet seems to be on top of things and well clued up, also you are happy with him which is just as important. Ollie is now 16 weeks and just over 21/2 stone, its like feeding an army. Training is going well (she got us just where she wants us). Pat and I do wish Otto all the best andfingers crossed it will be all good news from now on. Please keep us informed with his progress kind regards and a big lick from Ollie.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Hopefully the Bromide will be the final piece in the jig saw puzzle.

How are you coping?

Pat


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Pat, Otto had over 10 grand mal fits last Wednsday(28th) 5 of which were in the space of 40 mins. We took the decision after discussion with our vet and Otto was put to sleep Wednesday night. He is now laid to rest in the garden. Although we only had him 14 weeks ( he would have been 21 weeks old tomorrow) he has left a big hole in our lives. We are coping ok . little Muff (Muffin our Yorkie) is missing him, she is only 14months old and this has been the second time she has lost her best pal in the space of 4 months( we lost Rigger in June )
Thankyou for your support
Lin


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Lin,

I am so sorry and sad to read this update.  Our thoughts are with you all. 

Run free Otto............

Keith and Ros


----------



## advancedroadcraft (Jun 24, 2009)

*Otto*

Right, though painful, decision as I know you know. Been there.

My thoughts are with you (& Muff).


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

OH Lin I am so sorry.

There is nothing to compare with the pain of losing a young dog. 
I lost a beautiful GSD bitch at under 2 years of age. It is all the unfulilled potential I think. If they have lived a long life it is very sad but to have missed out on all that could have been is worse I think.

I am sure that, if he could, Otto would have thanked you for releasing him from his suffering.

At least you do not have a completely empty house.

Thinking of you at this sad time.

Pat


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Devastated to hear of your loss, no words can help at this time as we all to easy know having lost out Bramble not that long ago. You are in the thoughts of many on this site and Pat and I can honestly say we know how you feel.
Kindest regards
Cliff & Pat


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

A friend had to face a similar decision with regards her young dobe. I found this poem and thought it apt...

TRUE FIDELITY

THERE’S A CERTAIN KIND OF FRIENDSHIP
THAT’S DIFFICULT TO BEAT
AND RARE TO FIND ANYWHERE
IN PEOPLE THAT YOU MEET

YET EVERY DOG THAT EVER LIVED
HAS THIS GIFT TO BESTOW
A LOYAL FIRM DEVOTION
AS SO MANY OF US KNOW

THOUGH PEOPLE JUDGE YOU BY YOUR LOOKS
YOUR CASH,YOUR JOB,YOUR CAR
A DOG IS SO MUCH WISER
THEY JUST TAKE YOU AS YOU ARE

YOU CAN BE A SAINT OR SINNER
DOWN AND OUT OR A MILLIONAIRE
THEY’LL NOT ASK TO SEE YOUR PEDIGREE
JUST AS LONG AS YOU ARE THERE

WHILE THOSE AROUND ARE PLANNING
THEIR TRIPS TO GREECE OR SPAIN
WITH A DOG YOU’LL FIND ADVENTURE
BY A WALK ALONG THE LANE

THEIR DAYS ARE FULL OF PLEASURE
AND NEEDS ARE VERY FEW
A PAT, A DISH, A CUSHION
A BALL TO FETCH FOR YOU

IF OTHERS SEEM TO SHUN YOU
AND THINK YOUR SUCH A BORE
DOGS LET YOU KEEP ON TALKING
THOUGH THEY’VE HEARD IT ALL BEFORE

AS THEY SETTLE CLOSE BESIDE YOU
THEIR HEAD UPON YOUR KNEE
THERE’S NO PLACE IN ALL THE WORLD
WHERE THEY WOULD RATHER BE

WHEN FRIENDS MAY BE MISSING 
IN YOUR HOUR OF NEED AND STRIFE
A DOG IS ALWAYS READY
TO DEFEND YOU WITH THEIR LIFE

NO MATTER IF YOUR RIGHT OR WRONG
THEY’LL NEVER CRITICIZE
BUT SHOW A TRUSTING CONFIDENCE
IN CLEAR ADORING EYES

AND WHEN THEIR LIVES ARE PAINFUL
THE SIGNS THAT YOU CAN TELL
AND JOY HAS TURNED TO SORROW
KNOWING THEY NEVER WILL GET WELL

THE TAIL THAT WAGGED IN ECSTACY
GREETING YOU AT THE DOOR
NOW HANGS LOW, ONCE HONEST EYES
ARE SAD AND SHINE NO MORE

IT BREAKS YOUR HEART TO DO IT
YOU KNOW YOU’LL MISS THEM SO
BUT WHEN THEIR LIFE IS OVER
IT’S BEST TO LET THEM GO

TO MAKE THEIR END MORE EASY
THE LAST THING YOU CAN GIVE
IS TO LET THEM DIE WITH DIGNITY
THE WAY YOU LET THEM LIVE



WITH ACKNOWLEDMENTS TO DORIS FEWSTER


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thankyou Littlenell, I have not come across that poem before, the words are so true,
Lin


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello Lin, so sorry to read about your loss of a loved one.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

littlenell said:


> A friend had to face a similar decision with regards her young dobe. I found this poem and thought it apt...
> 
> TRUE FIDELITY
> 
> ...


What a lovely poem, I've seen a few over on Dogsey but this one reflects my feelings about dogs perfectly, and the agony of taking the final action.

*But I like to think what kind of ending a dog in the wild *(or with some horrible cruel human) *would have*, it would be *painful, degrading, and horrible*, by putting Otto to sleep all that has been avoided for him.


----------

